#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which Video game do you play to relax your mind?

## Bhavya

It won’t surprise gamers that playing video games may help to ease stress. The recent study found that playing vicious video games may help to ease stress and make persons less depressed and aggressive. Can you guys tell me which video game do you play to relax your mind?

----------

